# Sibelius Introduction Needed



## kungfuthug (Sep 20, 2012)

I am looking for a superbly recorded introduction to Sibelius's Symphonies. Any recommendations of a cycle or even better select recordings of each symphony that really shine in performance and sound quality.

I have never heard any of these symphonies.

Thanks


----------



## Mephistopheles (Sep 3, 2012)

I don't have a cycle, and I'm not familiar with all the symphonies, but I did recently go hunting for one of the best 5th symphonies and settled upon the well-reviewed one by Simon Rattle and the CBSO.


----------



## pierrot (Mar 26, 2012)

I think that the Osmo Vänskä cycle with the Lahti Orchestra it would be the best introduction for you.


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

Personally I favour Bernstein's cycle, although Segerstam's is excellent too.


----------



## Llyranor (Dec 20, 2010)

pierrot said:


> I think that the Osmo Vänskä cycle with the Lahti Orchestra it would be the best introduction for you.


I like this one because it also has the original version of the 5th symphony.

I also recommend Leif Segerstam's cycle.

Enjoy! Sibelius is my favorite symphonist. You are in for a treat.


----------



## bigshot (Nov 22, 2011)

Sibelius is a tough one. There are a lot of recordings, but not many inspired ones. The best I've heard is this...

http://www.amazon.com/Sibelius-Comp...p/B004Z4ZN4A/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=134949006

It's available on CD too, but at a much higher price. The mp3s are 256 LAME. They sound as good as the CDs. (I have both)


----------



## Kevin Pearson (Aug 14, 2009)

pierrot said:


> I think that the Osmo Vänskä cycle with the Lahti Orchestra it would be the best introduction for you.


I am a very big fan of Sibelius and I've listened to many versions of the Sibelius symphonies and personally I enjoy the Vanska the most. In my opinion this cycle is the most consistent in performance throughout and thoroughly enjoyable. I think there are others out there that are fine recordings too but if I had to choose one set it would be the Vanska.

Kevin


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

I've never listened to any Sibelius symphonies, but I have two of the BIS CDs on reserve from the library.
Nos. 1&4, 6&7 I believe BIS has recorded all of his works that are available in box sets.


----------



## bigshot (Nov 22, 2011)

Vanska is the BIS set.


----------



## Arsakes (Feb 20, 2012)

Don't miss symphony No.5, 6 and 7
I recommend Karajan's cycle.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Vanska has been mentioned many times. If you don't mind mp3 downloads, Amazon is selling this cycle at a ridiculous price.

http://www.amazon.com/Sibelius-Complete-Symphonies-Lemmink%C3%A4inen-Concerto/dp/B004Z4ZN4A/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1349528553&sr=8-2&keywords=sibelius+vanska


----------



## Andreas (Apr 27, 2012)

A compilation of some of his tone poems would also be a good introduction to Sibelius.


----------



## Krisena (Jul 21, 2012)

Llyranor said:


> I like this one because it also has the original version of the 5th symphony.


Which is worse..........

To the OP: Take this with you on your journey! Sibelius' 5th symphony played by the Oslo Philharmonic conducted by Jukka-Pekka Saraste:


----------



## DrKilroy (Sep 29, 2012)

I have the Lorin Maazel set and this my favourite by far, but I am also fond of Askenazy cycle.

Best regards, Dr


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

kungfuthug said:


> I have never heard any of these symphonies.


and you don't need to. 

Best regards,
A Sibelius non-enthusiast.


----------



## jani (Jun 15, 2012)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> and you don't need to.
> 
> Best regards,
> A Sibelius non-enthusiast.










ooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

jani said:


> View attachment 8778
> 
> ooooooooooooooooo


"I posted it again! Why isn't anyone laughing?"


----------



## jani (Jun 15, 2012)

Crudblud said:


> "I posted it again! Why isn't anyone laughing?"











pssfffffff.......


----------



## Tero (Jun 2, 2012)

This came out this year.
http://www.amazon.com/Sibelius-Comp...=1361921549&sr=8-1&keywords=sibelius+berglund

other than the Vänskä mp3 on Amazon, there is no better deal.


----------



## GSchiappe (Feb 25, 2013)

Even being outpriced(in the bad way) Berglund is a far better option.


----------



## Xaltotun (Sep 3, 2010)

I'm not an expert on all the various Sibelius cycles, but I love my Segerstam cycle very much. I've also heard some Vänskä recordings and thought that they are likewise excellent.


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

GSchiappe said:


> Even being outpriced(in the bad way) Berglund is a far better option.


Arn't there three Berglund Cycles? (EMI, Teldec and Ondine?)

For me a perfect introduction to Sibelius Symphonies and Violin Concerto is Colin Davis' old Philips recordings with the Bostonians, used to be available as two cheap twoofer sets!

/ptr


----------



## Tero (Jun 2, 2012)

There are Tow EMI Berglunds, Helsinki and Bournemouth, and Finlandia COE which is rare and out of print. My copy came from a Goodwill store via Amazon.

Ondine runs Finnish conductors, like Segerstam, except for Vänskä who is on BIS.

Naxos has a good set by Inkinen, except for the 1st which is really off.

Box sets by Järvi and Ashkenazy still available. Here are the box sets:
http://www.amazon.com/lm/R3MBMY893GLGJ9/ref=cm_pdp_lm_all_itms

Karajan actually made better recordings for EMI, so that set on DG I almost never play.


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

Tero said:


> There are Tow EMI Berglunds, Helsinki and Bournemouth, and Finlandia COE which is rare and out of print. My copy came from a Goodwill store via Amazon.


I knew there were three, I quite like the Finlandia/Warner set with Berglund! It still seems to be availible if You check the Warner Classics catalogue online..
Berglund and Jorma Panula beeing the fathers of the Finish Conductors phenomen..



> Box sets by Järvi and Ashkenazy still available. Here are the box sets:
> http://www.amazon.com/lm/R3MBMY893GLGJ9/ref=cm_pdp_lm_all_itms


I was imprinted on Järvi's Göteborg set on Bis and Davis Boston' on Philips before I started going back in time and discovering Anthony Collins and Robert Kajanus, never much warmed to Ashkenazy's Sibelius. I've never been quite won over by Vänskä, there's something about the sound the Lahti Orchestra makes that do not quite click with me, it'll be interesting to see if he and Bis will finish their new cycle with the Minneapolis Orchestra considering the turbulence on the US orchestra scene(?)!

Jukka-Pecka Saraste's cycle with Helsinki PO on Warner is also a pretty good choice if you crave a Finish conductor, also (partly?) available in the cheapish Apex series.



> Karajan actually made better recordings for EMI, so that set on DG I almost never play.


Dear I say that almost everything Karajan recorded for EMI (and Decca) is "better" than what he did for DG! Ducking for random fire... :devil:

There is a multitude of smashing Sibelius out there to discover, but I maintain that Colin Davis on Philips is one of the best introductions to Jean!

/ptr


----------



## Tero (Jun 2, 2012)

I have two cycles by Saraste, one is on RCA. The live in St Petersburg is quite good. He would be in my top 10, but mot top 5.

Vänskä has the wide dynamics in Lahti. It's kind of the anti Big Orchestra sound.

I can't name all my top 5 cycles, but Vänskä would be in it.


----------



## jtbell (Oct 4, 2012)

This CD doesn't have any complete symphonies, but I can't resist mentioning it:









It's actually a fairly decent standard collection of tone poems, plus a few "bleeding chunks" from larger works:

Finlandia (Oslo Phil / Jansons)
Symphony 2 mvt 1 (Halle / Barbirolli)
Swan of Tuonela (Halle / Barbirolli)
Pohjola's Daughter (Halle / Barbirolli)
Valse Triste (Halle / Barbirolli)
Symphony 1 mvt 2 (Oslo Phil / Jansons)
Violin Concerto mvt 3 (Zimmermann / Philharmonia / Jansons)


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

I've decided I love Sibelius. Must get the Sibelius symphonies by Vänskä ASAP!!!!!!


----------



## Kevin Pearson (Aug 14, 2009)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> I've decided I love Sibelius. Must get the Sibelius symphonies by Vänskä ASAP!!!!!!


I'm really glad to see you enjoying Sibelius as he is my favorite and the Vanska set is really good and also my favorite interpretation. Check out Paavo Berglund too if you can because you might like the youthful energy he brings to the cycle.

Next thing you know we'll have you loving Nielsen too! 

Kevin


----------



## DrKilroy (Sep 29, 2012)

If you want my recommendation, Haitink set is another great one. 

Best regards, Dr


----------

